# DVD/CD burner problems



## Kacey (Aug 1, 2007)

My DVD reader/CD reader/burner has stopped working.  When I put a disc in it (blank or not) the hardware works as if everything were fine, but it doesn't load, and all attempts to open the CD or write to it give me error messages that I need to put a CD in the drive.  The model of my drive is a Sony DVD+RW DW-R56A, a laptop specific model only used in Dell computers.  My computer is a Dell Latitude 100L, running Windows XP Home.  My desktop (also a Dell) is experiencing similar problems, although it will _read_ CDs (prerecorded and those I've recorded myself) - but it won't read blank CDs, and therefore won't write to them.  Because they are similar drives, with similar problems, I am leaning towards a problem with a Windows update.

I have:  updated the driver; reloaded the firmware (obtained from Dell); looked through the properties; run the troubleshooter (didn't work) - the only thing I can find that looks odd is that the location is listed as 0 - but I don't know how to reassign it, to see if that's the problem.

Does anyone have any ideas on how I can fix this?  Failing that (or possibly in conjunction with it) I have been planning on buying an external DVD burner - any recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## Shicomm (Aug 1, 2007)

What kind of software are you using for your burn jobs ? 
Try  alcohol  to see if that works.
It has a feature build in to check for the exact disc properties ( incl. disc dye layer )  , maybe it helps a bit  

There was a recent update to the imapi controls for burning cd and dvd  (KB932716)  maybe you could seek the microsoft site for just that update and try to istall that one manually.

As for the external burner ; get a   plextor   it's  more expensive and harder to find but the quality is all worth it.
I'm using plextor hardware for years now ; on the job and for my own machine and they've never gone wrong... 
Something wich can't be said of all those cheap drives around there...


----------



## Kacey (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm using the one built into Windows XP Home, and didn't have problems with it until recently - now I can't get it to admit there's a disc in the drive at all.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 1, 2007)

Just burnt disks?  or commercial disks as well?

Does Windows recognize that there is a drive that a disk could be put in?  Does the Bios?


----------



## Kacey (Aug 1, 2007)

do





Andrew Green said:


> Just burnt disks?  or commercial disks as well?
> 
> Does Windows recognize that there is a drive that a disk could be put in?  Does the Bios?



Windows recognizes the drive, and the Device Manager claims it's working properly - but it won't recognize CDs I've burned or commercial CDs, or commercial DVDs (it's a DVD reader, not a burner - that's one reason I'm thinking of buying an external burner, to use for backups)


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 1, 2007)

any guck on the laser?  

I'm assuming the disk does spin, just not get read?


----------



## Kacey (Aug 1, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> any guck on the laser?
> 
> I'm assuming the disk does spin, just not get read?


Correct.  The computer won't even admit there's a disc in there, but it spins up and the drive light goes on when I insert one.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 1, 2007)

Have you tried cleaning the laser?  Doesn't take much to throw them off.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 1, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Have you tried cleaning the laser?  Doesn't take much to throw them off.



No... how do you do that?


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 1, 2007)

Compressed air is always a good first step, if that doesn't do it you can try a little alcohol on a Q-tip.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 1, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Compressed air is always a good first step, if that doesn't do it you can try a little alcohol on a Q-tip.



Thanks, I'll try that... I'll have to go buy some compressed air first, though


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 1, 2007)

The suggestions that it's the laser that's at fault are the likely ones, *Kacey*.  Trying to clean the lens is a good first step but modern players tend to be quite tolerant (compared to the earlier models) so errant behaviour is a warning sign to do the IT thing ... and buy a new one .

How long have you had the drive and, almost more importantly, how many disks have you burnt with it?  That last is important because it takes much more intensity to burn a disk than read one so the laser wears out quicker.


----------



## crushing (Aug 1, 2007)

Kacey,

Sorry to hear about your problems with the laptop.  My only suggestion is to shutdown the laptop, pop out the drive and reseat the drive back into the bay.  You may have to turn the laptop over and manipulate a toggle or lever to pop the drive out.  Start it back up and try again.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 1, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> The suggestions that it's the laser that's at fault are the likely ones, *Kacey*.  Trying to clean the lens is a good first step but modern players tend to be quite tolerant (compared to the earlier models) so errant behaviour is a warning sign to do the IT thing ... and buy a new one .
> 
> How long have you had the drive and, almost more importantly, how many disks have you burnt with it?  That last is important because it takes much more intensity to burn a disk than read one so the laser wears out quicker.



I've had the computer for 2 1/2 years, and I haven't burned that many CDs.. maybe 20 or 30, over that time.  As I said, I've been thinking of buying a new one - external, so I can use it on both computers - and because I don't have a DVD burner, and I'd like one.



crushing said:


> Kacey,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your problems with the laptop.  My only suggestion is to shutdown the laptop, pop out the drive and reseat the drive back into the bay.  You may have to turn the laptop over and manipulate a toggle or lever to pop the drive out.  Start it back up and try again.



Thanks - I'll try that in the morning, when I'm more awake, and the computer's off.


----------



## LuzRD (Aug 3, 2007)

i had what sounds like a similar problem when i was using a bad batch of blank disks. my burner would only recognize some of them.
id have to go through a few blanks and get "insert disk" or "no disk found" or whatever it said before i found a good one.

as for the drive location being "0". ive noticed computers tend to (in my experience) be 0 inclusive, so the computer starts counting at 0 not 1 like we would expect.

i only skimmed this thread, so if im just repeating whats already been said, or if im way off base. sorry and good luck


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Aug 4, 2007)

all media are not created equal.......i spend the extra money on better disks.
less speed, reading and playability issues.
Also, the windows built in burner is awful......I would go with nero, roxio, or one of the better free image burners.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 4, 2007)

They are Memorex discs... I went through about 10, and then tried some other blanks I had laying around that were different brands, so I think it's the burner and not the CDs.


----------



## fireman00 (Aug 4, 2007)

i use Imation which are supposed to be bottom of the barrel.. over 500 burned CDs (books, boots and rips) with no problems.    If the laser is fried that might be why the drive can sense a disc but can't burn.    You can get USB burners for under 80 bucks at places like TigerDirect or for under 115 at Staples, CircuitCity or BestBuy.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 4, 2007)

A random thought occured whilst re-reading through the thread.  

I had a problem with my RICOH burner a few years ago that followed the same pattern as *Kacey*'s i.e. the drive first wouldn't burn and then wouldn't read.

I don't know if you've ever taken one of these drives apart but the mechanicals are actually quite simple, particularly the bit where the laser head traverses along a spindle.  What had happened with mine was that the factory applied lubricant had stiffened in the heat of a (what was then) high-end computer and had formed a ring around the spindle that impeded the head movement.  I cleaned that up and it's been right as rain since.


----------

